# Scary Realization



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I went up to strawberry to do some fishing and hunting figured I would see if I could get some grouse on the advice of another person on where they get them. I don't know if I went to the right spot or not to hunt grouse as I didn't see any I saw a few crows and hawks and song birds and that was it. This is the first year I have ever hunted in Utah and the only luck I have had is with some morning doves and that is about it. anyways as I was tromping through a group of pines and a bunch of fallen trees I thought I heard some cooing so I headed in that direction, still no birds. As I walked further I heard a rustling sound and though I had found them but to my surprise no i didn't I found to be a coyote eating a deer (I am assuming it was a coyote as I have not ever come face to face with one only seen them on the Animal Planet channel). When I realized what I had stumbled on I started to slowly and as quietly as possible back out, but I was not quiet enough and this coyote started to snarl at me and come towards me so I took my shot gun off my shoulder and fired a shot into the air hoping it would scare it, well that didn't do a **** thing, so I took another shot that landed about 2 feet in front of it and it took off running in the other direction. I in-turn decided to hike back to my truck and just go fishing. I have hunted several times when I lived in Georgia and for the most part hunted with friends but felt comfortable hunting alone. Being this is my first year hunting in Utah I have decided I need some friends to hunt with to be more on the safer side. If anyone wants to help show me the ropes and help me figure out better ways to hunt in Utah I would be very grateful. So to end my day I got skunked on grouse and the only thing I caught at strawberry fishing was a lone crawfish, so I am going to boil him up and partake of my wonderous bounty . 

As a side note I did not want to kill the coyote as I was in it's territory and invading it's space that is they reason I did not shoot it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well the way I see it you were invading the pine hens territory invading it, going out to shoot it, why would you have a problem shooting the coyote, they have got out of hand this year around where I live and have taken out the great pheasant population that once was.


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

yep if you ever get that close to a coyote again shoot the dang thing :!:


----------



## Crazyhuntinman (Sep 11, 2007)

I have seen coyotes come back after people that shot and missed and what if it was ravid. Shot all them stinkin things you can and help out the other game that we people like to eat. The only good coyote is a dead one, same with cats.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

I will tell ya the hike back to my truck was a paranoid one every little noise made me jump. I made sure my shot gun was fully loaded and safety off just in case. Didn't see him again. Don't you need a permit in Utah to shoot coyote's? If you don't then I am happy to shoot them, they might make me a nice warm coat


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

No permit needed. The upland game proc. says so!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

> If you don't then I am happy to shoot them, they might make me a nice warm coat


As long as they weren't sprayed by a skunk in the recent past. :wink:


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

rockymtn_views said:


> I made sure my shot gun was fully loaded and safety off just in case.


This was probably a bigger danger than the coyote. Hunt safely, for your sake and for others!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if you want to hunt grouse still then youy should have killed that dang dog. now he going to eat a couple more grouse and deer now because you didnt end is life. kill them all next time you see one.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> if you want to hunt grouse still then youy should have killed that dang dog. now he going to eat a couple more grouse and deer now because you didnt end is life. kill them all next time you see one.


Somehow I don't think the one yote is going to make much of a dent in the deer population.....more than likely he was cleaning up something else's deer kill. Should you have shot it?? Hell yeah... if it snarled at me, it'd have a face full of shot, especially if it started walking up on me. If it had just looked at you and kept eating or taken off running, I'd have left it alone... since I wasn't out for fur, but grouse. Maybe snapped a pic or two.... I doubt the coyote was going to make a meal of the hunter. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Somehow I don't think the one yote is going to make much of a dent in the deer population.....more than likely he was cleaning up something else's deer killyes i do agree it not going to make a bog differnt in the deer heard.Im not saying it going to save the deer heards. im just saying it might help save one more deer. Im shure it was eating somebody wounded deer from one of the hunts. im just say should have blasted it. thats all.


----------



## imadogman (Sep 11, 2007)

Somehow I don't think the one yote is going to make much of a dent in the deer population.....more than likely he was cleaning up something else's deer kill. Should you have shot it?? Hell yeah... if it snarled at me, it'd have a face full of shot, especially if it started walking up on me. If it had just looked at you and kept eating or taken off running, I'd have left it alone... since I wasn't out for fur, but grouse. Maybe snapped a pic or two.... I doubt the coyote was going to make a meal of the hunter. :lol:[/quote]

I saw a coyote eating a very fresh killed fawn this year on the Paunsaugunt during the elk hunt. I am sure that it was killed by the coyote. He was up to his ears in the belly, and was eating the high value parts first, and his face was bright red. There is little doubt in my mind that they kill their share of fawns each year.


----------



## scattergunner (Sep 21, 2007)

If you want to kill a coyote, a load of 5's, 6's, or 7's is a piss-poor way to do it.


----------



## coolgunnings (Sep 8, 2007)

With a yote, shoot first, ask questions later. O*--


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

tumblingwings said:


> With a yote, shoot first, ask questions later. O*--


Then how will they respond to your lines of questioning?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> what if it was ravid?


Hmmm, I've run into some "ravid" women before, mostly at rodeos. :shock:


----------

